# Craftsman Router Shaft Lock



## ShawnD (Jun 11, 2008)

I have an older craftsman,#31517560, that I need to remove the motor housing. The shaft lock lever most be removed first. How do you remove it? Owners manual does not say.

Thanks, Shawn.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Look on the bottom of the lever, right where it comes out of the case. You should see a tiny cap screw. You need a small allen wrench to remove it and then the handle slips off the lever. You just remove the handle, the metal lever stays in place.

Brian


----------



## ShawnD (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, but mine must be a little different than yours.
That's the first thing I looked for, and there is not a set screw.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, the nerve of Craftsman!! Makiing 2 models that are actually different....

Just a shot in the dark, but have you tried pulling the handle off? Maybe it's just on there as a friction fit. 

Brian


----------



## ShawnD (Jun 11, 2008)

I was wrong. I took the 3 screws out of the cover, and that made it possible to see the set screw.

Thanks, Shawn.


----------



## cn615hartman (Jan 2, 2014)

Shawn, I have a very similar problem with my router. I took the three screws out but I still cannot get to the set screw. The lock lever and button do not stick out of the housing far enough. How did you get to it after removing the three screws?

Calvin


----------

